# Disque dur non reconnu après mauvaise éjection



## kemkiwi (17 Février 2019)

Bonjour,
Mon disque dur externe Transcend a été débranché de mon mac par erreur sans mettre "éjecter". (Je suis sous Sierra). Depuis lorsque je branche mon disque dur sur mon ordinateur, il n'apparait plus sur le bureau ni dans la liste des utilitaires de disque. Le disque dur tourne mais la diode bleue ne s'allume plus. J'ai essayé de le brancher sur 2 autres macs de membres de ma famille, il n'est pas reconnu non plus... Je ne sais donc pas quoi faire. J'aimerais récupérer mes données (si cela est possible) mais surtout pouvoir réutiliser mon disque...  
Merci d'avance de votre aide !


----------



## macomaniac (17 Février 2019)

Bonjour *kemkiwi
*
Voici comment tu vas pouvoir fournir les informations de base -->

- va à : Applications > Utilitaires > lance le «Terminal». Dans la fenêtre ouverte > saisis la commande (informative) :

```
diskutil list
```
et ↩︎ (presse la touche "Entrée" du clavier pour exécuter la commande)


tu vas voir s'afficher le tableau des disques attachés au Mac (en interne / externe) > avec leurs paramètres de tables de partition > partitions > *Conteneur CoreStorage* si présent > *Conteneur apfs* si présent

Poste ce tableau ici en copier-coller (pas de capture) > mais *attention !* > avant de faire ton coller -->

dans la page de ce fil de MacGé > presse le bouton 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ici : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



menu  : *</> Code* > par *⌘V* colle dans la fenêtre *Code* > presse le bouton *Insérer* (ce procédé permet un affichage fenêtré qui économise l'espace de page en respectant la mise en forme des tableaux du «Terminal» --> d'où une plus grande lisibilité)

=> ces informations montreront si le disque du DDE est reconnu > et quelle est alors sa configuration.


----------



## kemkiwi (17 Février 2019)

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            120.5 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +120.1 GB   disk1
                                 Logical Volume on disk0s2
                                 74925EA8-C826-4897-B45F-48D1533AFCA7
                                 Unlocked Encrypted
```

Merci de votre réponse !


----------



## macomaniac (17 Février 2019)

On ne voit aucun périphérique externe -->

- en *disk0* (ou premier disque) tu vois le disque physique interne du Mac avec son partitionnement > et en *disk1* tu vois un espace-disque virtuel (*Logical Volume* de type *CoreStorage*) exporté à partir de la partition primaire *disk0s2* du disque.​
=> ton DDE n'est pas reconnu.


----------



## kemkiwi (17 Février 2019)

Et il n'y a rien que je puisse faire pour que celui-ci soit reconnu de nouveau ? 
Une chose étonnante est, que lorsque je rentrais la commande dans le terminal, la lumière de mon disque dur s'est rallumée et mon ordinateur m'a affiché "disque non reconnu" et m'a fait éjecter mon DDE. Une fois rebranché, il ne s'est pourtant pas rallumé...


----------



## macomaniac (17 Février 2019)

Est-ce que le panneau que tu as obtenu te proposait entre autres choix un bouton intitulé : "*Ignorer*" ?


----------



## kemkiwi (17 Février 2019)

Oui il y avait aussi ignorer. (Avant d'éjecter j'ai quand même vérifié : le DDE n'était toujours pas affiché sur le bureau).


----------



## macomaniac (17 Février 2019)

Alors ton DDE toujours attaché au Mac > repasse la commande :

```
diskutil list
```


si tu enregistres encore une réaction de ton DDE et que le Finder t'affiche la boîte de dialogue : "*Le disque que vous avez inséré n'est pas lisible par cet ordinateur*" --> presse exclusivement le bouton : "*Ignorer*" qui congédie poliment le Finder en lui intimant de se mêler de ses affaires.

Car cela voudrait dire que le disque du DDE est actuellement attaché au Système du Mac > mais logiciellemen invalide. Tu repasses alors dans la foulée un :

```
diskutil list
```


et tu postes le tableau --> qui aurait des chances de montrer le disque du DDE.


----------



## kemkiwi (17 Février 2019)

En ne faisant rien mon DDE a refait la même chose, j'obtiens donc :


```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            120.5 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +120.1 GB   disk1
                                 Logical Volume on disk0s2
                                 74925EA8-C826-4897-B45F-48D1533AFCA7
                                 Unlocked Encrypted

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                                                   *144.1 PB   disk2
```


----------



## macomaniac (17 Février 2019)

Je vois un *disk2* externe > avec une indication de taille invalide (**144.1 PB*) > et aucune configuration logicielle -->

- est-ce que tu veux tenter de le réinitialiser ?​


----------



## kemkiwi (17 Février 2019)

Oui je veux bien essayer puisque de toute façon il est inutilisable autrement...


----------



## macomaniac (17 Février 2019)

Passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil eraseDisk jhfs+ DDE gpt disk2
```


qui paramètre "Mac" le DDE (table *GPT* > format *jhfs+* > volume intitulé *DDE*)

Poste l'affichage retourné par la commande.


----------



## kemkiwi (17 Février 2019)

D'accord je vais essayer. J'ai oublié de dire : lorsque le panneau affiche que le disque n'est pas lisible je peux mettre ignorer, éjecter mais aussi Initialiser


----------



## macomaniac (17 Février 2019)

*Initialiser* ne va que lancer l'Utilitaire de disque.


----------



## kemkiwi (17 Février 2019)

Ah d'accord merci.

Mon DDE n'est pour le moment plus reconnu par mon ordinateur (j'essaierai donc de le réinitiliaser quand il le reconnaîtra de nouveau) mais j'avais oublié de préciser qu'il émet des "bip" (qui disparaissent d'ailleurs quand mon ordinateur détecte le disque), savez-vous pourquoi ?


----------



## Catsy (20 Septembre 2019)

Bonjour,
je me greffe à la discussion car je rencontre le même problème, et j'obtiens ça :

/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            499.4 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
/dev/disk3 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        +2.0 TB     disk3
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk3s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Copies de sauvegarde... 2.0 TB     disk3s2

Peut-on l'ejecter proprement d'ici ?


----------



## macomaniac (20 Septembre 2019)

Bonsoir *Catsy
*
C'est le volume *Copies de sauvegarde...* qui a un problème ?


----------



## mikalak (20 Septembre 2019)

j'avais eu le même probleme, je l'ai installé sur un pc windows et fait une réparation. ça marché pour moi !


----------



## Catsy (20 Septembre 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Bonsoir *Catsy
> *
> C'est le volume *Copies de sauvegarde...* qui a un problème ?




Hélas, non. J'ai cru que c'était mon disque dur externe (partitionné lui aussi) qui apparaissait, alors que c'était "Time machine".
Il y a-t-il un moyen de récupérer ce qu'il y a dessus ?
Merci pour votre retour


----------



## macomaniac (20 Septembre 2019)

Tu veux dire qu'en plus du DDE de *2 To* (= dédié à TM) -->

- tu as un autre DDE branché au Max > qui lui n'est pas listé dans le tableau ?​


----------



## Catsy (20 Septembre 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Tu veux dire qu'en plus du DDE de *2 To* (= dédié à TM) -->
> 
> - tu as un autre DDE branché au Max > qui lui n'est pas listé dans le tableau ?​


Oui, c'est ça. C'est mon stockage photos... un DD d'1To


----------



## macomaniac (20 Septembre 2019)

Tout ce que je peux dire est que le disque n'est pas "attaché au Système du Mac" (quoique le DDE soit branché) -->

- éjecte formellement le DDE de TM et débranche-le. Débranche et rebranche le DDE dédié aux photos. Redémarre une fois​
=> est-ce que le volume des photos est réaffiché sur le Bureau ? - du moins > est-ce qu'une commande : *diskutil list* --> affiche le disque ?


----------



## Catsy (21 Septembre 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Tout ce que je peux dire est que le disque n'est pas "attaché au Système du Mac" (quoique le DDE soit branché) -->
> 
> - éjecte formellement le DDE de TM et débranche-le. Débranche et rebranche le DDE dédié aux photos. Redémarre une fois​
> => est-ce que le volume des photos est réaffiché sur le Bureau ? - du moins > est-ce qu'une commande : *diskutil list* --> affiche le disque ?




j'ai essayé d'eteindre et de redémarrer plusieurs fois. Le DDE dédié aux photos n'apparait plus...  et en mode commande avec Terminal, non plus, rien. Le DDE s'allume par ailleurs...


----------



## macomaniac (21 Septembre 2019)

Est-ce que tu entends ou  sens tourner le disque dans le boîtier du DDE ?


----------



## Catsy (21 Septembre 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Est-ce que tu entends ou  sens tourner le disque dans le boîtier du DDE ?





macomaniac a dit:


> Est-ce que tu entends ou  sens tourner le disque dans le boîtier du DDE ?



Oui, il tourne (comme dirait Galilée) ! Mais rien de rien


----------



## Catsy (21 Septembre 2019)

Catsy a dit:


> Oui, il tourne (comme dirait Galilée) ! Mais rien de rien


Pour info j'ai essayé ça:
sudo cat /etc/fstab | more
et j'ai obtenu ça :
no such file or directory


----------



## macomaniac (21 Septembre 2019)

Ta commande lit le contenu d'un fichier *fstab* (*f*ile*s*ystem_*tab*le) - à condition que ce fichier (inexistant par défaut et uniquement créé volontairement par l'utilisateur) => soit présent -->

- ce fichier recèle des instructions de montage (souvent restrictives) => pour des volumes désignés par leurs *UUID*​
=> le "*no such file or directory*" (aucun fichier ou dossier de ce nom trouvé à l'emplacement indiqué) --> atteste l'inexistence d'un fichier *fstab* dans ton OS.

----------

Est-ce que le boîtier du DDE est ouvrable - par hasard ? -->

- si c'était le cas > tu pourrais extraire le disque dur => et le brancher au Mac via un câble SATA <=> USB. Ce --> pour vérifier si le disque se trouve alors "attaché logiquement au Système du Mac" > et si le volume remonte.​


----------



## Catsy (21 Septembre 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Ta commande lit le contenu d'un fichier *fstab* (*f*ile*s*ystem_*tab*le) - à condition que ce fichier (inexistant par défaut et uniquement créé volontairement par l'utilisateur) => soit présent -->
> 
> - ce fichier recèle des instructions de montage (souvent restrictives) => pour des volumes désignés par leurs *UUID*​
> => le "*no such file or directory*" (aucun fichier ou dossier de ce nom trouvé à l'emplacement indiqué) --> atteste l'inexistence d'un fichier *fstab* dans ton OS.
> ...



mmh... y'a des visses à l'arrière... Je n'ai pas de cable Sata sous la main. Je vais essayer de le brancher sur un PC d'abord... histoire de voir si je pourrais récupérer mes photos


----------



## Clémentine1 (11 Juin 2022)

macomaniac a dit:


> Bonjour *kemkiwi*
> 
> Voici comment tu vas pouvoir fournir les informations de base -->
> 
> ...


Bonjour, 

Je me permets de "répondre" afin de ne pas créer une nouvelle conversation et alors que mon problème est similaire... J'ai éjecté par erreur mon disque dur Seagate et depuis, il fait un petit bruit quand je le branche, le led fonctionne, mais il n'est pas détecté. J'ai lu plusieurs conversations sur ce sujet sur ce forum mais malheureusement je suis un peu perdue car très peu familière avec l'informatique. Pourriez-vous m'indiquer une marche à suivre ? 

Bien cordialement,


----------

